# What bow to get for my wife?



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 (May 28, 2008)

i just bought my wife a BEAR Apprentice 2. same situation as you, she is brand new to the sport but wants to shoot 3D and mayb turkey. the apprentice is adjustable from 20-60lb DW and the draw length is exceptionally adjustable also. i got a brand new ready-to-kill package, with custom strings, sight, rest, quiver, sight light, and stab for $294 from theloghouser. you can find similar deals on ebay for around the same price. check the classifieds on here, lots of good deals! hope this helped!


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Look at Athens bows- depending on her draw length and preferred axle to axle, they have a complete line of bows to fit her. I owned a Bowtech Heartbreaker before I got my Athens bows. In the Bowtech, it was all I could do to pull 42 lbs. My Athens set at 48 feels like so much less. I shoot an Accomplice 34 for hunting and an Exceed 300 for 3D. A lot of women shoot the Ibex model- it is shorter ATA, and can go down to a 24.5 inch draw. These bows are ridiculously smooth and very fast. The grip fits well in my hand, and the bow isn't too heavy for me, but it is heavy enough that it doesn't feel like a toy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

My wife shoots a Athens Aflixtion at 40 lbs and loves it! She is 5'6" and 120lbs and she pulls it back with no effort.


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a mathews mission x3 for sale i can get any cams you need, check out my page


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> Hi all I am not a woman but I'm looking for a bow for my wife. Not ready to purchase yet but probably in a month or two looking to get something USED in the $500-$600 dollar range. She only hunts turkeys right now but is open to move up to big game and she's also not an archer yet. So I'm looking to get her something thats good quality, and that she can grow into and have for a while. What models should I be looking at? Thanks!


I would put as many bows in her hand as possible. She will tell you the one she likes.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Diamond Razor Edge..
It's the bow for her.

GREAT shooter, you can trick it out for her with Arrows, tips, case, sight and drop away for 600 bucks.

I highly recommend it for ANYONE's first bow.


----------



## rj_bowman (Jan 14, 2012)

just ordered my wife the hoyt rampage XT with 50# limbs for hunting, she had a pse chaos fc and didn't much care for it and a hoyt avenger plus that she loved for target. sh does really like the hoyt grip of the rampage xt and the dl goes down to 24.5 i believe . another good one is the bowtech assassin sd and mathews passion. but mine picked the hoyt. but stevem174 is right its best to find a shop so she can at least hold if not shoot before you buy. good luck


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Mathews Jewel or Passion.


----------



## RudyRoo (Apr 20, 2012)

stevem174 said:


> I would put as many bows in her hand as possible. She will tell you the one she likes.


I will do this, we have a couple shops around, I was just hoping to narrow down the amount she looks at haha! Thanks everyone for the recomendations and please keep them coming!


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

just got the BowTech HeartBreaker for my wife in the 40/50 RAK equiped and them customized it a little more on purple and black stuff. She likes it a lot. Basically a Short Draw Assassin. Let her shoot em all if dealers are close.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

This was my first bow too. I just switched to a Hoyt Alpha Elite. If I would have known more about bows at the time (and had the money available), the Alpha Elite would have been my first bow. I'm going to use this bow for 3-d for the first time this weekend. 

But, the Diamond Razor Edge is a great bow. I had it tricked out with a pink/orange/purple custom string, ripcord drop away arrow rest, and IQ Retina Sight. I will still use this bow for the remainder of the ASA shoots this year until I move up to a different class next year. Good luck with whatever you get for her. I'm sure she will like it.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Give the bear apprentice a look. Light bow excellent adjustments for someone growing. 20-60 draw weight 15-27 draw length adjustments no press required. The kit is 279.99 I bought one for my fiancé and it's an excellent bow. Check out their website.


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Go to as many shops as you can and have her try as many as are within her specs and price range. You might be able to find left overs from last year in the BowTech Heartbreaker, Assassin, Assassin SD or depending on her specs and preferences you may not have to limit her to "womens" bows. Oh and I am sure she is not going to grow too much so you could get by with a 40 or 50lb model and just turn it way down until she builds the muscle. If you measure her dl properly then I don't think that is going to change.


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> I will do this, we have a couple shops around, I was just hoping to narrow down the amount she looks at haha! Thanks everyone for the recomendations and please keep them coming!


It has served me well!!

My FIL inadvertently taught me that many years ago. On one of our first dates my wife and I went to a gun range. She brought her Bersa .380 and couldn't hit worth a darn with it and hated it. When I asked her why she bought it, she told me that she had wanted a Firestar 9MM but her dad had talked her into this one (girls can't shoot big guns ). So I put a full size .45 1911 in her hand and she darn near out shot me with it! She bought that gun in the late 80's.....her dad STILL hears about it a few times a year.

When she wanted a bow.....I drove her to a dealer I trusted..introduced them, then shut up. She shot several and always came back to the Matthews Passion. She also insisted that I get a new bow that day also! Like I said.....it has worked well for me!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Stubby'smom said:


> Go to as many shops as you can and have her try as many as are within her specs and price range. You might be able to find left overs from last year in the BowTech Heartbreaker, Assassin, Assassin SD or depending on her specs and preferences you may not have to limit her to "womens" bows. Oh and I am sure she is not going to grow too much so you could get by with a 40 or 50lb model and just turn it way down until she builds the muscle. If you measure her dl properly then I don't think that is going to change.


I agree, but make sure to give some input! I did this with my other half and for some reason she ended up liking the pink camo Parker Sidekick Extreme the best of everything she tried. It only came as a package with the el-cheapo attachments. I didn't do my homework before-hand to figure out what bows to consider and what bows to stay away from. Had to replace everything on it and then realize that it is just a SLOW, LOUD, VIBRATION MACHINE! Some bowjax fixed the loudness and vibration but at her short draw length and light draw weight I do not feel completely comfortable with her using that bow for hunting whitetail. For example, the Parker at 25" and 40# with 270grn arrows is getting 200fps and only 24 pounds of kinetic energy. Although I know that at close range with COC broadheads this will kill a deer, I don't want her equipment to be barely sufficient. I just bought a PSE Chaos One off the classifieds for her now that should get her around 230 fps and 33 pounds of kinetic energy with the same setup. Going to heavier arrows for added KE with the Parker just created a horrible pin gap and horrible arch in the arrows. We might be able to add weight to her arrows now with the PSE with less pin gap. The Parker will now be her "back up" bow.

As for the cost: PSE for $215 shipped from the classifieds, sight for $50, arrow rest for $60, new string $50, Bowjax pink limb dampeners and stabilizer $30, release $60, string stop $30, 1 dozen Goldtip Ultralight Entrada 600's cut down and fletched with pink and white tiger vanes $80. Total cost for full setup = $575.


----------



## mr_smith7410 (Feb 13, 2009)

A great womans bow IMO is the G5 Quest torch go have her give one a try... 
•Speed: 292 FPS
•Weight: 4.2 LBS
•Brace Height: 6"
•Axle to Axle: 33"
•Draw Length: 24" - 28" (half inch increments)
•Pounds: 30 - 45


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Stubby'smom said:


> Go to as many shops as you can and have her try as many as are within her specs and price range. You might be able to find left overs from last year in the BowTech Heartbreaker, Assassin, Assassin SD or depending on her specs and preferences you may not have to limit her to "womens" bows. Oh and I am sure she is not going to grow too much so you could get by with a 40 or 50lb model and just turn it way down until she builds the muscle. If you measure her dl properly then I don't think that is going to change.


another vote for the Heartbreaker, I'd be shooting one myself if my draw length wasn't too long.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

mr_smith7410 said:


> A great womans bow IMO is the G5 Quest torch go have her give one a try...
> •Speed: 292 FPS
> •Weight: 4.2 LBS
> •Brace Height: 6"
> ...


I agree this is a great bow but it may be a little on the heavy side for some people. The mass weight is about the same as my Mathews LX that I hunt with (Mathews LX mass weight is 4.25 lbs). When the woman picks up my Mathews she says "how do you hold this heavy thing still enough to aim?"


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Take her to a bow shop and let her shoot everything she can get her hands on and then let her decide which one felt right for her. What feels right for one is going to be completely different for someone else.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

my vote for the heartbreaker


----------



## K7TNT (Jan 9, 2012)

Take the time and look at the Hope. I have one coming for my wife. :thumbs_up http://strotherarchery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=177&Itemid=201


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Please don't make the decision for her! Let her shoot and decide -- there is a huge difference in getting a bow that fits and getting a bow that will be okay for her. Have her fitted properly for each bow and let her shoot. Don't make a decision right away -- have her shoot different brands -- she will feel the difference and know when the right bow is in her hands. My husband ordered me a right handed Passion for my second bow. I loved it ... but had severe eye fatigue and found out I was left I dominate. I now shoot left-handed.

Firm believer in the Mathews and Mission lines.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

x2 what jonell said.


----------



## HUNTNH (Apr 25, 2012)

This is an excellent thread and one I was going to post. My girlfriend and I both got used bows a couple months ago when she decided she would like to go hunting with me ;D We both got our Bowhunting Safety course completed on 4/1/2012 so we can go Turkey harvesting on 5/3/2012. I took her to several places after looking online at bows and spoke with several people who were all very informative. Dick's Sporting Goods, a local archery store, and Kittery Trading Post in ME. The customer service was amazing and we both ended up buying a used bow to get started. Hers is a PSE and mine is a HOYT (LOVE MINE... but going to upgrade to Hoyt Carbon Element that I just tried over the HeliM!). We joined a club with 65 acres and 30 stationary targets to practice on. I am interested in getting her a new bow but like before she will have to shoot it first. Just wanted to know since she wants a "woman's bow" which ones people have tried and love. I would like to know if it is quiet enough to hunt with even though we are going to start 3D contests soon. She seems to like the JEWEL or the Stiletto if anyone has tried these or has other suggestions to look at? Thanks!


----------



## pse_fan93 (Mar 28, 2012)

RudyRoo said:


> I will do this, we have a couple shops around, I was just hoping to narrow down the amount she looks at haha! Thanks everyone for the recomendations and please keep them coming!


I wouldn't try to narrow it down!! You never know if you could possibly exclude a bow that is 'perfect'!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

@HUNTNH - you can make any bow "girlie" with accessories. So she shouldn't feel she needs a woman's bow. Making sure the bow fits her is what is important! The Jewel is a great bow, very quiet and light weight.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Guess I'll be the first to say if you find an Elite dealer, have her try an Elite...I shoot an Elite Hunter with 25" DL. She needs to shoot as many bows as possible though and decide what she likes.


----------



## girlybowhunter (Apr 25, 2012)

I have the perfect bow for her...Razor Edge package with 5 150 carbon express arrows fletched pink and white and a new package of thunderhead broadheads in 85 grain. $350 for all OBO!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

start her off with something thats going to be a pleasure to shoot, nice easy draw with a great speed for shorter draws. New Breed Genetix. You can buy a new one for just a little above that amount.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

@ HUNTNH- why does she want a "women's" bow? You can make any bow look girly by what you put on it. I just ordered a 2012 Carbon Element with pink and orange string. But if she is stuck on getting a women's bow and if she likes hoyt have her try the vixion. Had I not been able to test shoot the element that would have been my choice. I like the jewel also but it seemed a little top heavy for my liking. Best thing to go is take her to a shop that carries a multitude of different brands and let her shoot EVERYTHING she can get her hands on. Every bow is different as is every person. I could draw the Element at 45 lbs but the jewel only to 44. 
Good luck to her. Her bow will find her


----------



## elkhuntinchik (Apr 25, 2012)

I am upgrading to the Mathews Jewel, but I dearly love my Passion. It is great for target shooting and hunting and I've bagged pronghorn, bear, whitetail and prairie dogs. My Passion is for sale....it's a 40-50 lb draw, rh and 27 in draw. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

girlybowhunter said:


> I have the perfect bow for her...Razor Edge package with 5 150 carbon express arrows fletched pink and white and a new package of thunderhead broadheads in 85 grain. $350 for all OBO!
> View attachment 1349016


 thats a sweet bow and a great beginers bow. my gf has the same model and color with upgrades.
cant go wrong at that price.
buy the bow and get arrows and bhs for free. 
bump


----------



## archer 846 (Apr 28, 2012)

JEWEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bot for my wife Craze by Mathews she won couple of tournaments she loved that bow till she put her hands on Jewel.Do not make mistakes brother good lock)


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Bowtech Heartbreaker !!!!! Can't go wrong with it


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

So what has she shot so far?


----------



## addictedchick (May 1, 2012)

I think that you should def check out the Quest line. I shoot the Rogue and I love it. Several women I know are shooting the Torch but it was too small for me since I have a 28 inch draw and I pull back close to 60 pounds. Def worth checking into. They are very affordable.


----------



## Malbubbles (Mar 8, 2009)

kevoswifey said:


> Look at Athens bows- depending on her draw length and preferred axle to axle, they have a complete line of bows to fit her. I owned a Bowtech Heartbreaker before I got my Athens bows. In the Bowtech, it was all I could do to pull 42 lbs. My Athens set at 48 feels like so much less. I shoot an Accomplice 34 for hunting and an Exceed 300 for 3D. A lot of women shoot the Ibex model- it is shorter ATA, and can go down to a 24.5 inch draw. These bows are ridiculously smooth and very fast. The grip fits well in my hand, and the bow isn't too heavy for me, but it is heavy enough that it doesn't feel like a toy.


What kind of speeds you getting out of your athens? Starting to really consider their Exceed 300. It will have to pull double duty for a little while but buddy shoots one and loves it.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Malbubbles said:


> What kind of speeds you getting out of your athens? Starting to really consider their Exceed 300. It will have to pull double duty for a little while but buddy shoots one and loves it.


My Exceed is 281 at 50 lbs, 27" draw. I love this bow. I also have an Accomplice 34. Getting same speed with the target arrows I use in the Exceed. With my hunting arrows I am at 256 in the Accomplice, haven't shot them in my Exceed. Personally, I like the grip on the Exceed better. Very thin, target style grip. Feels great in my hand.


----------

